# Neuer 700 Euro PC?



## supersebe (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich wollte mir bald einen 700 Euro PC kaufen bzw selbst zusammen stellen. Die Fragen sind nur: Wo, Welche Hardware und Kann man den PC auch zusammenbauen lassen?

Er sollte wirklich sehr gut fürs Gaming sein, schnell geliefert sein und am besten wäre es noch, das Leute die Teile die ich vorher zusammen gestellt habe, schon einmal zusammen bauen.

Ich habe mir dazu schonmal ein PC zusammen gestellt, weiß aber nicht, ob dieser so gut ist und ob die Grafikkarte nicht grade die beste ist.

Das System soll diese Hardware haben:

Gehäuse Zalman Z9 Plus

DVD Laufwerk Samsung Bla (Benutzte DVD kaum und es reicht schon eins was einfach nur funktioniert)

Netzteil 400Watt Be Quiet Sraight Power E9 Non Modular 80 Gold

Grafikkarte (Knackpunkt, da diese schon was drauf haben sollte) Zotac Geforce GTX 660 Ti ODER!!!!! Radeon HD 7950

Festplatte Seagate Barracuda 7200 ST1000DM003 (1TB)

Mainboard ASRock B75 Pro3 M Intel B75 So 1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail

Arbeitsspeicher 8GB G-Skill RipjawsX DDR3 1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

Prozessor Intel Core i5 3570k 5x 3,4 Ghz

Passen diese Teile uns Gehäuse und sind diese Kompatiebel miteinander? Und gibt es für 700 Euro noch besser Hardware? Ihr könnt mir auch gerne einen PC vorschlagen. Dazu sind es jetzt ein paar viele Fragen, aber für 700 Euro möchte ich mir schon etwas gutes kaufen können.

Ich hoffe um Hilfe und bedanke mich jetzt schon einmal.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

Die 7950 bietet in jedem Falle mehr Leistung, braucht aber etwas mehr Strom. Das sehr gute BQ E9 müsste zwar für beide Karten reichen, aber ich will da nix garantieren - kann sein, dass man lieber etwas mehr Watt nehmen sollte.

Der Prozessor macht aber bei dem Mainboard keinen Sinn - der B75-Chipsatz ist der "biilligste", der kann am wenigsten. Die CPU ist aber eine "k"-CPU, also zum Übertakten gedacht - entweder du nimmst ein Board mit Z77-Chipsatz, das wäre zum Übertakten gedacht, oder aber als CPU einfach nen i5-3470 oder 3570, da sparst Du 20-40€.

Ansonsten passt das - im Anhang ein ähnlicher PC, der vor einigen Wochen 760€ gekostet hätte, da siehst Du, dass es prinzipiell richtig ist, was du ausgesucht hast.


----------



## supersebe (1. Juni 2013)

gibt es einen starken unterschied zwischen der hd 7950 und der gtx 660 ti?
und reicht dieses mainboard aus? : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-mATX-Retail.html
und dieses Netzteil? : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Watt-Cougar-A450-Non-Modular-80--Bronze.html


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Das Zalmangehäuse ist ein ATX Gehäuse, es gibt in meinen Augen also keinen Grund ein mATX MB zu nehmen.
Aber passen würde das MB schon, hat ja den Z77 Chipsatz.

Die Grafikkarten geben sich nicht viel (Zusammenfassung). Ich denke unterm Schnitt fährst du mit der 7950 etwas besser, es sei denn du möchtest unbedingt PhysX haben.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

supersebe schrieb:


> gibt es einen starken unterschied zwischen der hd 7950 und der gtx 660 ti?


 im Durchschnitt schon - die 660 Ti ist etwas besser als die 7870, aber die 7950 ist weiter weg von der 660 Ti als es die 660 Ti von der 7870 ist. Und übertaktet kommt die 7950 (da gibt es einige Modelle, die kaum mehr kosten als das billigste Standardmodell) sogar einer GTX 670 recht nahe.


Das ASRock ist gut, aber das andere ASRock hier kostet sogar nochmal etwas weniger und wäre auch sehr gut: ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware, 


Falls Du richtig übertakten willst, müsstest Du halt auch über einen anderen CPU-Kühler nachdenken, wobei Du den natürlich auch noch nachkaufen kannst, wenn es dann mal mit Übertakten so weit ist, dass Du das machen willst. 


Das Netzteil müsste reichen. An sich MÜSSTE auch das BeQuiet 400W reichen, es hat zumindest auch 2 Stecker für PCIe, da deutet darauf hin, dass es auch für Grafikkarten gut reicht, die zwei PCIe-Stecker brauchen (zB bei der 7950 ist das der Fall, bei der 660 Ti bin ich nicht sicher, ob die grad noch so mit nur einem Stecker auskommt)


----------



## RichardLancelot (1. Juni 2013)

supersebe schrieb:


> gibt es einen starken unterschied zwischen der hd 7950 und der gtx 660 ti?


Das P/L-Verhältnis  In diesem Fall fällt das zu Gunsten der HD7950 aus. Ansonsten wäre vielleicht PhysX noch ein Punkt.


supersebe schrieb:


> und reicht dieses mainboard aus? : ASRock Z77M Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail - Hardware,


 Ausreichen würde es, aber sinnig wäre es, wie Kreon schon schrieb, nicht. Ich denke wenn du was günstiges suchst bist du mit dem ASRock Z77Pro3 besser beraten. Beim Netzteil kann ich zwar den Tipp abgeben dass es ausreicht, aber wenn du zukunftssicher kalkulierst solltest du eher zu einem 520er greifen.


----------



## Crysisheld (1. Juni 2013)

Das Mainboard würde ich tauschen gegen ein ASUS P8B75-V. Dieses nutze ich selber und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Beim Gehäuse liebe ich es wenn es schlicht ist - da könntest du also beim Verzicht auf das Zalman etwas Geld sparen. Grafikkarte und CPU sind eine sehr gute Wahl.  Mit diesen Komponenten wird dein Rechner auch nicht bei Crysis3 oder Metro schwitzen 

Keine AMD Karte kaufen, die unterstützen kein PhysX und ohne PhysX naja...


----------



## RichardLancelot (1. Juni 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Das Mainboard würde ich tauschen gegen ein ASUS P8B75-V.


Darauf werkelt auch 'nur' der B75-Chipsatz, das bringt ihn bei ner 'k'-CPU nicht weiter. 





Crysisheld schrieb:


> Keine AMD Karte kaufen, die unterstützen kein PhysX und ohne PhysX naja...


Wer's nicht braucht, muss es auch nicht zahlen. Und zum P/L-Verhältnis aktueller GeForce-Karten haben wir uns ja schon geäußert 

P.S.: Die 'aktuellen' PhysX-Games kann man sich hier mal anschauen. Hält sich in Grenzen, wie ich finde.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Keine AMD Karte kaufen, die unterstützen kein PhysX und ohne PhysX naja...


 Das haben aber nur sehr wenige Games - seit Ende 2008 sind es insgesamt grad mal ca 20 Games, und davon etliche keine besonderen Games und/oder die PhysX-Effekte wirklich sehr banal. Wirklich gute Spiele, die es nutzen, sind nur die Batman-Titel, Borderlands 2, Metro 2033 und das neue Metro Last-Light, Mafia II und Mirror's Edge, das wars an sich schon ^^ vlt noch zu nennen Planetside 2. 


Wer genau DIESE Games extrem wichtig findet, für den ist PhysX relevant, aber ansonsten... es sind ja auch nur ZUSATZeffekte bei PhysX, d.h nicht, dass diese Spiele mit ner AMD-Karte unstatisch sind...   zb Bei Batman flattert der Mantel auch ohne PhysX - erst wenn man dann den Vergleich mit PhysX sieht, merkt man, dass der sich dort noch natürlicher bewegt.


----------



## Crysisheld (1. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das haben aber nur sehr wenige Games - seit Ende 2008 sind es insgesamt grad mal ca 20 Games, und davon etliche keine besonderen Games und/oder die PhysX-Effekte wirklich sehr banal. Wirklich gute Spiele, die es nutzen, sind nur die Batman-Titel, Borderlands 2, Metro 2033 und das neue Metro Last-Light, Mafia II und Mirror's Edge, das wars an sich schon ^^ vlt noch zu nennen Planetside 2.
> 
> 
> Wer genau DIESE Games extrem wichtig findet, für den ist PhysX relevant, aber ansonsten... es sind ja auch nur ZUSATZeffekte bei PhysX, d.h nicht, dass diese Spiele mit ner AMD-Karte unstatisch sind...  zb Bei Batman flattert der Mantel auch ohne PhysX - erst wenn man dann den Vergleich mit PhysX sieht, merkt man, dass der sich dort noch natürlicher bewegt.


 
Und die Geldscheine die im Tresorraum rumliegen und rumwirbeln sind in der nicht PhysX Version auch nicht da. 

@Richard Das P/L Verhältnis stimmt aber in der Rechnung nicht, weil die AMD Karte zwar günstiger ist aber auch kein PhysX bietet. Aber einmal AMD Jünger immer AMD Jünger...


----------



## RichardLancelot (1. Juni 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> @Richard Das P/L Verhältnis stimmt aber in der Rechnung nicht, weil die AMD Karte zwar günstiger ist aber auch kein PhysX bietet. Aber einmal AMD Jünger immer AMD Jünger...


Mhh, also müsste man jetzt das Feature der GTX gegen das Leistungsplus der HD rechnen und dann entscheiden ob man den Mehrpreis zahlen will. Öhm...nö!  Und zu den AMD-Jüngern zähle ich mich nicht, denn wie unschwer zu erkennen setze ich auf eine Intel-CPU und hab erst vor 5 Monaten meine GTX gegen die HD getauscht...weil sie leistungstechnisch besser dasteht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Und die Geldscheine die im Tresorraum rumliegen und rumwirbeln sind in der nicht PhysX Version auch nicht da.
> 
> @Richard Das P/L Verhältnis stimmt aber in der Rechnung nicht, weil die AMD Karte zwar günstiger ist aber auch kein PhysX bietet. Aber einmal AMD Jünger immer AMD Jünger...


 Das ist Unsinn, du tust ja so, als habe jedes Spiel PhysX...  das hat auch nix mit AMD oder Nvidia-Fan zu tun, sondern ist rein sachlich belegbar. Die weitaus überwiegende Mehrheit an Spielen bietet überhaupt kein PhysX, und selbst bei denen, die es bieten, ist es eben eine nette Sache, aber hat mit der Leistung nix zu tun, und für die allermeisten Spieler ist 100%ig viel wichtiger ist, wie schnell die Grafik in den meisten der genutzten Spielen dann läuft. 

Es mag Leute geben, die vlt von 100 Spielstunden 80 mit Batman und Borderlands 2 verbringen, dann mag es vlt wirklich besser sein, eine Nvidia zu nehmen. Aber ansonsten ist das echt Quatsch: von 30 Games, die man besitzt, haben dann vlt 2-3 auch PhysX, und wenn man seine 30 Games halbwegs gleichmäßig oft spielt, dann laufen die Games mit der AMD nunmal schneller als mit der Nvidia - und nur wegen 2-3 Games, die dann bei ein paar Effekten besser aussehen, würdest Du lieber eine Nvidia nehmen und die anderen 27-28 Games mit merkbar weniger FPS spielen wollen? Das ist völlig irrational und kann nur dann sinnvoll sein, wenn man ganz extremer PhysX-Fan ist. Auf kenen Fall ist PhysX aber ein sachlicher Preis-Leistungsvorteil/ausgleich im Vergleich zur AMD.

Ich würde Dir nur zustimmen, wenn die Nvidia vlt nur 5% langsamer wäre bei gleichem Preis, oder gleichschnell, aber 10-20€ teurer. DANN würd ich auch eher ne Nvidia nehmen wegen PhysX.


----------



## supersebe (2. Juni 2013)

Ich selber spiele nur Spiele wie BF 3 (Auch BF 4), DayZ, League of Legends... Da brauche ich eigentlich kein PhysX. Jetzt meinen viele bestimmt auch: "Ja wieso brauchst du umbedingt so eine gute Grafikkarte, bei diesen Spielen?". 
Ganz einfach, weil ich bestimmt auch andere neue Spiele spielen werde und das halt nur die aktuellen Spiele sind und garantiert nicht immer sein werden.
Ich bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich nicht 20 Euro dazu tuhe und den PC an anderen Sachen etwas abspecke, damit ich mir eine gtx 670 holen kann.
Kann mir da einer, irgendwelche Tipps geben?
(Bitte nicht mit Hardwareversand.de kommen. Der PC den ich zusammengestellt habe, kostet dort 40 Euro mehr, als bei Mindfactory.de)


----------



## Crysisheld (2. Juni 2013)

Also ich habe immer bei Mindfactory bestellt sehr gute Wahl  eine GTX670 ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht, hat halt noch mehr Leistung, ich pers. würde aber keine 670 für dieses Geld kaufen, weil ja sowieso irgendwann die 7er Serie kommt und bis dahin würde auch eine 660Ti reichen. 

@Herbboy ich habe nicht gesagt, dass jedes Spiel PhysX hat. Aber die Spiele die es nutzen, sehen ohne PhysX halt nicht so gut aus. Angenommen es kommt ein Spiel und es braucht PhysX oder sagen wir mal es sieht nur mit PhysX total hammer aus. Was machen dann die AMD Karten User? Ich will mich hier bestimmt nicht mit dir streiten, welche Grafikkarte jetzt die bessere ist. Aber ich hatte nur Probleme mit  AMD Karten und das ist halt meine Meinung zu AMD. Deshalb werde ich immer eine Nvidia empfehlen


----------



## supersebe (2. Juni 2013)

gibt es bei mindfactory einen service, der den oc zusammenbauen würde?
und ma so nebenbei, auch mit ner AMD karte kann man physx nutzen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG5dl_XEnck


----------



## Kreon (2. Juni 2013)

Eine GTX 670 kostet ja schon fast 350 Euro. Meiner Meinung macht es mehr Sinn, jetzt 200 Euro für eine Grafikkarte auszugeben und in 2 Jahren nochmal 200 Euro. Dann bist du beim gleichen Budget, hast aber mehr Grafikpower davon.


----------



## Crysisheld (2. Juni 2013)

supersebe schrieb:


> gibt es bei mindfactory einen service, der den oc zusammenbauen würde?
> und ma so nebenbei, auch mit ner AMD karte kann man physx nutzen AMD Vs NVIDIA Choosing The Right GPU - YouTube


 
Ich weiss nicht was du mit dem Link beweisen willst, PhysX wird wenn du eine AMD Karte hast von deiner CPU berechnet. Bei Nvidia NICHT, weil die den PhysX Chip auf den Grafikkarten haben ergo du mehr CPU Leistung zur Verfügung hast weil eben die Grafikkarte die Physik Effekte berechnet. Und spiel mal Batman Arkham City, dann wirst du die Unterschiede sehen zwischen ner Nvidia Karte und ner AMD - ja da wird der Kane Verschnitt auf deinem Video dann nämlich auch Augen machen. Denn was er hier labert ist ausgemachter Bullshit!

Ob Mindfactory so nen Service anbietet weiss ich nicht. Wenn man sich schon alles in Einzelteilen zusammenkaufen will sollte man ihn auch auch zusammenzubauen können. Ansonsten bist du vielleicht besser mit einem Komplett PC beraten. Weil ein Zusammenbau Service verschlingt auch nur wieder Geld.


----------



## supersebe (2. Juni 2013)

ich weiß wie das geht, bin aber teils zu faul und habe keine lust, falls ich einen fehler mache, das dieser fehler um die 250 euro kostet


----------



## Crysisheld (2. Juni 2013)

supersebe schrieb:


> ich weiß wie das geht, bin aber teils zu faul und habe keine lust, falls ich einen fehler mache, das dieser fehler um die 250 euro kostet


 
Na wenn du weisst wie das geht, machst du auch keine Fehler


----------



## Lunica (2. Juni 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Keine AMD Karte kaufen, die unterstützen kein PhysX und ohne PhysX naja...



Die Spiele der letzten Jahre bei denen sich Physx wirklich lohnt kann man auf einer Hand abzählen.

@TS - Jetzt wo es die GTX7XX Reihe von Nvidia gibt würde ich eher da zuschlagen.
Die GTX770 scheint preislich sehr attraktiv zu sein und liegt etwa auf dem Level einer 7970GE. 
http://geizhals.de/?cat=gra16_512&asd=on&asuch=gtx770&sort=p



> auch mit ner AMD karte kann man physx nutzen



Ja über die CPU und das ist in der "hohen" Einstellung selbst auf einem aktuellen i7 sehr langsam.
Für mich war Physx obwohl ich eine Nvidia Karte habe noch nie ein Kaufgrund.
Das ist wie TressFX das auf AMD Karten besser läuft nur ein i Tüpfelchen.



> Eine GTX 670 kostet ja schon fast 350 Euro. Meiner Meinung macht es mehr Sinn, jetzt 200 Euro für eine Grafikkarte auszugeben und in 2 Jahren nochmal 200 Euro. Dann bist du beim gleichen Budget, hast aber mehr Grafikpower davon.



So wie es aussieht gibt es von AMD/Nvidia/Intel nur noch sehr kleine Leistungssteigerungen pro Jahr.
Die HD8XXX wird genauso wie die GTX7XX nur ein Refresh mit geringem Leistungszuwachs.


----------



## supersebe (17. Juni 2013)

sorry das ich jetzt erst wieder antworte, aber ich habe mich für den fx 8350 prozessor entschieden und die hd 7950, nur jetzt brauch ich auch ein neuen mainboard. gibt es das gleihe für amd oder eins was genauso gut ist und ALLES unterstützt


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2013)

Es gibt für AMD ebenso eine gute Auswahl an Mainboards wie für Intel - allerdings haben die AMD-Board kein PCIe3.0, das bieten bisher nur Intel-Boards und CPUs - PCIe3.0 ist aber derzeit noch irrelevant.

zB ASUS M5A97 R2.0, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBJK0-G0EAY0MZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder ASRock 970 Extreme4, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGIP0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Aber warum willst Du denn jetzt AMD nehmen?


----------



## supersebe (17. Juni 2013)

weil ich für den preis kein gutes intel bekomme
hier ist bisher mein pc: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22094553c142fcb187eb5b543cd9cd026e34f39fcebfe 
leider komme ich damit über 700 euro


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2013)

supersebe schrieb:


> weil ich für den preis kein gutes intel bekomme


 Bitte?!?!? ^^ Wie kommst Du drauf? ^^ Der FX-8350 kostet doch quasi genau so viel wie ein Intel Core i5-3470, und die Mainboards für Intel Sockel 1155 sind auch vom Preis her gleichteuer wie für AMD Sockel AMD3+ bei ansonsten gleicher "Leistung", du sparst mit AMD also nix. ^^ wenn überhaupt, dann vlt. 4-5€ 


Wenn es Dir auf 10-20€ ankommt, müsstest Du eher am Gehäuse sparen, ansonsten gibt es da an Deinem PC sich nichts mehr zu sparen, wenn Du nicht bei der Grafikkarte dich verschlechtern willst... 

Also, billiger als dieses Mainboard für AMD: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX würd ich nicht nehmen.

Und bei Intel wäre das halt diese CPU: Intel Core i5 3470 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks plus zB das Board: ASRock H77M Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail oder ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

Du siehst: quasi kein Unterschied.


----------



## supersebe (17. Juni 2013)

hättest du diese links auch für mindfactory? und ich kaufe mir anstatt die hd 7950 evtl die gtx 660 ti. nur da müsste ich noch ziemlich lange warten (ne woche ).. und da hab ich erlich gesagt keine lust drauf


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2013)

die Links sind doch für mindfactory ^^ 


ujnd die GTX 660 Ti ist merkbar langsamer als die 7950, erst Recht als eine übertakte - die kommt sogar eher an eine GTX 670 ran. Nimm doch diese hier http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...WindForce-3X-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html  die hab ich auch. Übertaktet, leise und auch unter 270€


----------



## supersebe (17. Juni 2013)

ja nur dann müsste ich 40 euro weniger bezahlen  eigentlich ist meine grenze ja bei 700 euro


----------



## supersebe (17. Juni 2013)

und für 40 euro findeste so kein mainboard


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hab Dir ja eine andere 7950-Karte gepostet, die nur 262€ kostet.

Wirklich brauchbare Mainboards für nur 40€ würd ich keine empfehlen wollen... es GIBT welche, aber... naja... ich poste gleich mal 2-3 

Spar nicht zu viel, die 20-30€ machen den PC direkt ca 20% schneller, das wäre echt sehr dumm, wenn Du nur deswegen so krampfhaft unter 700€ bleiben willst. Du wirst ja wohl irgendwo her noch 30€ herbekommen, oder mal für 2-3 Wochen für 30€ im Minus sein (das kostet so wenig Zinsen, dass man es kaum ausrechnen kann   - vlt 20-30 Cent)


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2013)

Als Boards - wenn es sein muss - für Intel zB ASRock B75M-DGS Intel B75 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail

und AMD ASRock 960GM/U3S3 FX AMD 760G So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 mATX  wobei da noch bei ASRock schauen müsste, ob ein FX-8350 geht. Unter 50€ bekommst du nur AMD-AM3+ Boards mit sehr alten Chipsätzen, das kann mit nem neuen FX-Prozessor vlt ein Problem werden.


----------



## supersebe (17. Juni 2013)

die die du mir geschickt hast ist allerdings keine boost


----------



## supersebe (17. Juni 2013)

aber damit hätte ich 60 euro für ein mainboard und die grafikkarte bruacht, soweit ich das richtig lese ein pci 3.0


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2013)

Die Gigabyte 7950 ist ab Werk schon gut übertaktet, die braucht keinen extra-Boost. Die Boost-Karten sind sogar etwas nervig, denn die "boosten" auch mal mitten im Spiel, so dass Du davon im schlimmsten Falle ein kurzes Ruckeln haben kannst

Und die Karte braucht kein PCIe3.0, sie HAT PCIe3.0 - das läuft aber auch mit PCie1.0 oder 2.0-Steckplätzen, das allein ist also kein Problem, wenn das Board kein 3.0 hätte. Trotzdem würd ich eher ein Intel-System nehmen, da hast Du dann auch PCie3.0


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2013)

supersebe schrieb:


> sorry das ich jetzt erst wieder antworte, aber ich habe mich für den fx 8350 prozessor entschieden und die hd 7950, nur jetzt brauch ich auch ein neuen mainboard. gibt es das gleihe für amd oder eins was genauso gut ist und ALLES unterstützt


 Hii, also wie ich würde ich dir den AsRock 970 Extreme 4 Mainboard empfehlen. Passt auch ist kompatibel mit dem Prozessor. Habe ich nämlich auch drauf.

Zeus


----------



## supersebe (18. Juni 2013)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220c40aa02d43fe12db005cef0319fb50024d0a142726

das ist so ziemlich die fertige zusammenstellung. frage: passt das und kennt ihr ein mainboard, das dazu noch usb 3.0 hat und lagernd bei mindfactory ist?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2013)

Meinst USB3.0 extern, also hinten am PC, oder Onboard für den Anschluss an ein Frontpanel? Ich nehme mal an, dass letzteres wichtig ist, weil das Gehäuse Front-USB3.0 hat? Das billigste, was ich finden kann, ist das hier: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 AMD 760G So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 mATX     Intel-Boards für so1155 hätten immer auch USB3.0, das ist bei den Chipsätzen quasi "genetisch" mit drin  

Und seltsam: du raffst da um jeden Euro, aber machst da nun plötzlich ein besonders edles und somit auch teures 500W-Netzteile rein...


----------



## RichardLancelot (18. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und seltsam: du raffst da um jeden Euro, aber machst da nun plötzlich ein besonders edles und somit auch teures 500W-Netzteile rein...


Wahrscheinlich aus Angst dass diese 'Boost'-Karte den Saft aus den Strippen saugt, wenn sie hochdreht


----------



## svd (18. Juni 2013)

Ja, und wenn schon so aufs Geld geschaut wird, ist die CPU nicht der <100€ *FX-6300*, der mit der aktuellen Software eigentlich höhere Spieleleistung bringt als der FX-8320 und sich auch gut übertakten ließe, und ein wirklich gutes Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis hat...

sondern der FX-83*2*0, der ebensoviel kostet wie der Core i5-3350P, welcher den FX Prozessor spielend hinter sich lässt.

Meinem Gefühl nach ist das System irgendwie... naja, inkonsequent. 

Möchte ich weniger als 150€, vlt ca. 100€ für den Prozessor ausgeben, empfiehlt sich der FX-6300 (oder FX-6350), oder ein gebrauchter Core i5-2400.
Ab 150€ bekommst du schon die ersten Core-i5 Prozessoren, die in diesem Preissegment somit die erste Wahl sind, unter 180€ bleibend, alternativ den FX-83*5*0. Das ist dann, im Prinzip, für Spiele eh egal, eher eine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## supersebe (18. Juni 2013)

das system hat jemand anderes zusammengestellt, ich will halt ne reinfache angabe, welche komponenten ich mir kaufen sollte und das ist einer der ersten kompletten systeme, die mir jemand zusammen gestellt hat


----------



## supersebe (18. Juni 2013)

deswegen wären zusammenstellungen eines pcs (die ich natürlich noch selber zusammenbauen müsste) sehr gut und nicht nur, ja der prozessor ist sehr gut, denn da stellt sich für mich dann die frage, pb der prozi überhaupt mit allem kompatiebel ist (die sätze sollen nicht arrogant oder so wirken, nur weiß ich grad nicht, wie ich diese anders formulieren sollte)


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2013)

Ich poste nochmal meinen Vorschlag für DAMALS 760€, siehe Bild.

Da kannst Du dann bei mindfactory einfach beim Gehäuse halt Dein Wunschgehäuse nehmen, als Grafikkarte diese HIS 7950 (obwohl ich die Gigabyte für besser halte), als Mainboard nimmst Du eines der günstigeren, die ich Dir oben nannte, beim RAM kannst Du jedes nehmen, was DDR3-1333 oder 1600 hat... 

oder willst Du jetzt nen Direktlink zu ner Zusammenstellung bei mindfactory? Ich weiß nicht, ob die dann lang genug abrufbar ist ^^ 


Wegen "kompatibel": Entweder Du nimmst halt zB nen Intel Core i5-3470 und eines der Boards, die ich für Intel nannte, oder halt nen AMD FX-6100 oder auch einen der 8000er-Serie plus einem den genannten Boards - der Rest vom PC kann immer gleich bleiben, da musst Du nix ändern, nur weil Du AMD statt Intel nimmst oder umgekehrt.


----------



## supersebe (18. Juni 2013)

es wäre sehr gut, wenn du den komplettlink für mindfactory geben könnte, denn ich möchte den pc gleich bestellen


----------



## Kreon (18. Juni 2013)

Was soll Herb denn noch alles machen? Kannst du nicht einfach die einzelnen Artikel bei mindfactory suchen oder funktioniert das nicht?


----------



## supersebe (18. Juni 2013)

hab den jetzt bei mindfactory zusammen gesucht. nur es wäre gut, wenn du nochmal gucken könntest, ob das die sachen sind (ausser laufwerk). und kan ich jedes laufwerk anschließen auch ein 3 jahre altes?
und sorry wegen den stress ect, aber für 700 euro will man da sicher gehen :/


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2013)

supersebe schrieb:


> hab den jetzt bei mindfactory zusammen gesucht. nur es wäre gut, wenn du nochmal gucken könntest, ob das die sachen sind (ausser laufwerk). und kan ich jedes laufwerk anschließen auch ein 3 jahre altes?
> und sorry wegen den stress ect, aber für 700 euro will man da sicher gehen :/



Wenn das alte Laufwerk Sata hat und kein IDE, dann geht das - was hast Du denn da für eines?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2013)

So, ich hab mal nen Warenkorb als Bild beigefügt, das wäre ein PC auf Intel-Basis für 640€ ohne Zusammenbau.

Falls Du noch eine Festplatte dazunehmen willst, dann einfach in die Produktgruppe Festplatten, interne Festplatten, SATA 3,5 Zoll => zB diese 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5"   da sind dann plus 52€

Falls Du auch ein DVD-Laufwerk brauchst: irgendeinen DVD-Brenner SATA nehmen, zB LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk  sind plus 16€.

Dann bist Du in der Summe immer noch bei nur knapp 710€.


FALLS Du unbedingt AMD willst, dann nimm halt zB nen FX-8350 (168€) und das Board hier ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX das hat auch onboard-USB3.0 - mit dieser Kombi kommst Du aber nicht günstiger weg als mit meinem Intel-Vorschlag, das sind vlt 2-3€ Unterschied...


----------



## supersebe (18. Juni 2013)

hab jetzt bestellt auf deine empfehlung das i5  

45829 	Intel Core i5 3470 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 162,85* 	€ 162,85* 	 

  	8442894 	ASRock ZH77 Pro3 Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 72,12* 	€ 72,12* 	 

  	8383874 	8GB Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 54,93* 	€ 54,93* 	 

  	43321 	Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz 	1 x 	€ 43,86* 	€ 43,86* 	 

  	45631 	3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 267,22* 	€ 267,22* 	 

  	39238 	530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L7 Non-Modular 80+
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 54,09* 	€ 54,09* 	 

  	8442308 	1000GB Toshiba DT01ACA Serie DT01ACA100 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 57,34* 	€ 57,34* 	 

  	15590 	Service Level Gold 	1 x 	€ 4,90* 	€ 4,90* 	 



Zwischensumme: 	€ 717,31*


Versandkosten: 	+ € 12,99*


inkl. 19% UST: 	€ 116,60  


Summe: 	€ 730,30


----------



## supersebe (18. Juni 2013)

und mein cd laufwerk ist ein: ASUS DRW-24BIST ATA Device


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2013)

Das Asus hat wohl auch SATA, dann passt alles. Kannst Du so bestellen.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juni 2013)

Die Seite ist echt gut. Kannte ich zuvor noch gar nicht!

Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de


----------



## supersebe (18. Juni 2013)

jaa bestellt DD Vielen vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------

